# Wahl der Kettenlinie bei Deus Kurbel



## wilson (14. Februar 2007)

Welche Kettenlinie fährt ihr mit euren Deus Kurbeln. Werksmässig ist links und rechts ein Dichtungsdistanzring beigelet. Das würde einer 49mm Kettenlinie entsprechen. So lassen oder ändern?

Wozu dient dieser 2,5mm Pre-Load Elasomer, der dem Set beigelegt ist?


----------



## Nofaith (14. Februar 2007)

Hi Wilson!

Ist also doch 'ne Deus geworden  Der Preload-Elastomer dient zur "Vorspannung" der Lager. Werkseitig müsste auch noch ein 3,5mm Elastomer montiert sein. Diesen solltest Du entfernen und den 2,5mm montieren(War bei uns an allen RM-Rahmen mit 'nem 73er Innenlager-Gehäuse), achte auch darauf das Du die Spacer wieder montierst!

Die Kurbel sollte sich nach der Montage ca. 1 1/2 bis 2-mal drehen wenn man sie anschubst, ist das nicht der Fall, musst Du noch Spacer entfernen und wieder testen.

Gruss

NoFaith


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (14. Februar 2007)

Ja. Nachdem ich die X.0 am Vertex verbaut hatte, war die alte XTR Kurbel irgendwie fehl am Platz. (Die neue ist nun am Slayer, dort sieht sie auch gut aus) Wenn dann endlich ein X.0 Umwerfer kommt, wirds ein Shimano freier Antrieb.  

Danke für die Montagetipps. Habs mal mit dem bereits angebrachten Gummiring montiert (mit verlängertem Innensechskant bis zum spürbaren Anschlag) und der Drehwiderstand scheint mir OK.

Mal schauen, ob ich die Investition nicht bereue!


----------

